# Blingit or other Rhinestone software on a mac?



## dyesuber (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi

I have a Graphtech CE5000-40 and the Blingit software..... as well as CS5.

I also love my iMac 27 inch.....

Is anyone cutting rhinestone templates running parallels or on their mac?

I cut vinyl using the Illustrator PlugIn, and would LOVE to ditch my ancient pc laptop if possible....

HELP!

thanks~
DyeSuber....


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

It should work just fine. Bling It is a CADLink release, just like our KNK and ACS Studio programs, and I have dozens of customers running our software on their Macs using either Parallels or VMWare Fusion. A few even use Boot Camp, although I've heard the other two are better choices because you can more easily switch from Mac to Windows and back again. And I've never heard of any problems with cutting either.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ditch that PC! I wouldn't work any other way! I also have a 27" iMac and I wouldn't trade it for the world! I run Windows XP through parallel successfully and have never had one problem. I'm not familiar with the Bling It software but it's very few things your mac can't handle. I cut templates with WinPCSign2010 and a Cut-3000 (GCC Bengal). You should have no problems whatsoever. Once you go Mac you don't go back.


----------



## rhinestoneimage (Jun 23, 2011)

I totally agree Krystle. I just bought a 27" iMac not too long ago and I love it! I want to run a rhinestone program on my mac, along with a really good vector program for vinyl apparel and signs as well. I haven't heard of a good rhinestone software coming out for mac anytime soon, so it may be wise for me to use my bootcamp. 

Would you kindly give me step-by-step procedures on partitioning my hard drive using the bootcamp and perhaps tell me what programs you're using to accomplish this. Your opinion on Parallel vs. VMware Fusion 3 or 4? Should I purchase the full Windows XP, 7 or just buy the Desktop 7 (to run Windows based programs on iMac)? Sorry for so many questions -I'm very grateful for any advice to help me over this obstacle.


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

I have been using Parallels since they started and every version gets better. ( disclaimer I don't work for parallels just a customer) I like the virtual software better than bootcamp because I can just from OS X to Windows 7, plus you can copy and past files between the 2 systems.

The best thing I like is as soon as I get Windows setup the way I like it and my software installed I make a backup of the Windows file it is usually around 20Gb. If I every have a problem I can just trash the old file and copy the backup right into the folder and I am ready to go. I do this after every windows update or app update.

I would go with 32bit Windows 7 if you live near a Fry's they run Windows 7 OEM on sale for 80.00. If you run a iMac and Macbook Pro watch Amazon they run the 3 Lic. family pack on sale often for 125.00.


Randy


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a PC and Blingit software. It is easy to use and does what it's supposed to do. No problems from my end with it.


----------

